# Eric Lewis Memorial Walleye & Perch Tournament - 8/23 LAKE ERIE



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

SAVE THE DATE FOR :








*CAPTAINS MEETING - FISHING TOURNAMENT - VICTORY DINNER - RAFFLES & AUCTIONS*

2nd annual walleye and perch FUN tournaments for the family of Eric Lewis.who died of a heart attack at the age of 40. Erics widow, Theresa and sons Nathan and Daniel were left bereft and unprepared to face an uncertain, fatherless future.

Three-fisherman teams will pay a $120 entry fee to compete either in the Perch tournament OR the Walleye tournament on Lake Erie. The teams will check in the highest combined weights of (one-fisherman, one-day) limits of *five walleyes* or *30 perch*. After the fish have been checked in and weighed, prizes will be awarded at a ceremony at headquarters the same day. *Entry forms, rules and procedures are available at Erie Outfitters, 5404 Lake Road, 440-949-8934*, until Aug. 21, when rosters will be finalized.

Proceeds of the $120 registration fees will be split between Eric Lewis boys (50 percent) and the tournament winners. Half of the entry fee proceeds will be broken up and distributed (due to the number of teams in each division). Top combined limit weight will determine winners in each division. Tiebreakers (if needed) will be determined by the single biggest walleye and single biggest perch in each winning limit in each category.

Friday Night - Captains Meeting
Saturday - Tournament 
Saturday Night - Dinner and Auctions
Sunday - Blow Day (if needed)

LAST YEAR IMAGES OF THE 2013 TOURNAMENT​
CAPTAINS MEETING​









WEIGH IN​


















DINNER​

















AUCTION & RAFFLES​



























SHAKEdown - post it and include in the post that you have ogf permission (so mods don't mess with it)


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152299688606725&set=pcb.485626454914889&type=1&theater


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

cant wait to be there again this year p.s. I look good in that picture did you photo shop that sam??????


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Hands down that is the sexiest green smoker that I have ever seen!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

[ame="http://youtu.be/x4kkty2x2-I"]http://youtu.be/x4kkty2x2-I[/ame]


This fun tournament is a benefit for the family of Eric Lewis, who passed away suddenly at the age of 40. 

There is a walleye and a perch division. 50% of the registration money will go to the family of Eric Lewis and the other 50% will be divided and distributed for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place in each division. There will also be a cash pot for heaviest walleye and heaviest perch. 

Captains Meeting Friday Night
Tournament Saturday
Tournament Dinner Saturday afternoon.
Raffles, Prize Auction an Drawings at the Tournament dinner

Blow date Sunday 8/24

https://www.facebook.com/events/475997322544469/?ref=22


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

IN PERSON REGISTRATONDeadline to sign up is Thursday 8/21/2014

Eric Lewis Memorial Tournament Registration Form


JPG PICTURE VERSION

Eric Lewis Memorial Tournament Registration Form



Erie Outfitters 5404 E Lake Rd Sheffield Lake OH 44054 - 440 949-8934 - [email protected]


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Fishing Teams who have registered to fish the Eric Lewis Memorial Tournament will receive Special Yellow Raffle Tickets. These Yellow Raffle tickets can be used on ANY raffle items during the Raffle Auction Dinner. This includes special fisherman raffle packages, Chinese Raffle items and the 50/50 raffle. The Yellow Tickets are exclusive bonus to the fisherman.

The tickets will be distributed at the captains meeting on Friday along with a sneak preview Auction Raffle Brochure. 

50/50 tickets, raffle tickets, silent auction and live auction can be purchased at dinner.

Eric Lewis Memorial Fishing Tournament Event Page


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

Went to this tournament last year and it was a blast! Tons of great food (all you can eat pulled pork), got myself a brand new elite 7 fish finder, met some great new friends, and best of all supported one of the greatest guys around (Craig). 

Everyone should definitely bring their friends and family for some good food and a chance to win some even better prizes this year. (Watching weigh-ins is fun too!)

Hope to see everyone this year!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

A special yellow raffle ticket will be given to each registered fisherman for the Eric Lewis Memorial Walleye and Perch Tournament. This fisherman exclusive raffle ticket can be used on any raffle , Chinese auction or 50/50 drawing. But to get the ticket you have to be a registered fisherman


Eric Lewis Memorial facebook events page
http://m.facebook.com/events/475997322544469?view=permalink&id=505632046247663]


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Sam, that's was alot of fun regardless of the results. Grateful for your hard work as well as the generosity of you, Ronnie and Cpt. Gary.

Can't wait for the next one


----------

